# Maria Mancini De Gaulle Cigar Review - VERY GOOD SMOKE



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I pretty much agree with Cigarslut's assessment, but....
Yes, the burn is uneven, but so what?
The rest of the cigar's characteristics are on poi...

Read the full review here: Maria Mancini De Gaulle Cigar Review - VERY GOOD SMOKE


----------

